# Favorite style of anthro/furry?



## Kellie Gator (Apr 13, 2010)

OH GOD IT'S ANOTHER POLL I'M SO SORRY. D:

But yeah, I was wondering what kind of anthro characters you prefer, seeing as there are a few different art styles for them that can apply for both pictures and fursuits.

I don't wanna go through the trouble of finding examples for all of them, but there's the cartoony style, the realistic style, and to some extent the anime style. Maybe it's kinda silly to have cartoon and anime as seperate options, but there is a pretty big difference between cartoony furries and anime-ish furries if you ask me.

I'm all for the cartoony stuff, for both pictures and fursuits. I wish I knew why I liked it, but I know why I prefer that over the other two. Realism is boring to me and can look really fucking goofy sometimes. And the anime art style is mostly a turn off for me, but it generally works better for anthro animals than humans, IMO. But sometimes the artists who draw in anime style won't give the anthros proper muzzles so they look like shit.

So... what about you?


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

The more realistic the better, though it does have a lot to do with the artist.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

I like everything but anime is #1


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> The more realistic the better, though it does have a lot to do with the artist.



Right on the dot my man


----------



## Browder (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Right on the dot my man




I should think so, everything artist you recommend is awesome. Well almost. There's a distinct lack of women but you know...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 13, 2010)

Despite realistic anthros being really cool looking, I will always choose the toons. Most art is about emotion, and toony art without a doubt shows the most emotion.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 13, 2010)

all of those are awesome

but anime just wins


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Browder said:


> I should think so, everything artist you recommend is awesome. Well almost. There's a distinct lack of women but you know...



Care to recommend a few?
My favorites are: (Not necessarily realistic...NSFW examples)
Sunitai
ShadowSani
Jailbird
MoodyFerret

(Now the cute ones, all safe for work examples)
Tanidareal
Sephyfluff


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

hm, i like a few of the options, but anime and realistic are my favorites.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

anime is kinda realistic except for the eyes


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> anime is kinda realistic except for the eyes



true. but there are some slight differences in the anatomy of the furries in realistic and anime as well.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Care to recommend a few?
> My favorites are: (Not necessarily realistic...NSFW examples)
> Sunitai
> ShadowSani
> ...



OMG


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> OMG



lol, i love ace ventura, that movie was hilarious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 13, 2010)

I like realistic anatomy, but semi-realistic colouring.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 13, 2010)

It mostly depends on if the design, anatomy, and composition is excellent or not.
It doesn't much matter to me where the style lies.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 13, 2010)

I like everything but anime is #2034958.

Seriously anime fucking sucks and should die.

Also because I could only pick one I chose cartoony because it's just the most aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I like realistic anatomy, but semi-realistic colouring.



hm, strange mix, but interesting.



Jelly said:


> It mostly depends on if the design, anatomy, and composition is excellent or not.
> It doesn't much matter to me where the style lies.



hm, well, you have a good point there.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> I like everything but anime is #2034958.
> 
> Seriously anime fucking sucks and should die.
> 
> Also because I could only pick one I chose cartoony because it's just the most aesthetically pleasing.



Don't attack anime like that .. 
I've red somewhere that furry came originally from anime? Rumors or thruth?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Don't attack anime like that ..
> I've red somewhere that furry came originally from anime? Rumors or thruth?



hm, i believe that is a rumor...
i do think that it all started with some ancient myths and legends of werewolves then it slowly spread form there.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Don't attack anime like that ..
> I've red somewhere that furry came originally from anime? Rumors or thruth?


No, it didn't.

And I like the more realistic ones.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it didn't.
> 
> And I like the more realistic ones.



hm, that's something we have in common.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't believe anything until it's prooved


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> I don't believe anything until it's prooved



heh, seeing is believing. ^_^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

*I prefer a combination of both realistic and cartoony.*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *I prefer a combination of both realistic and cartoony.*



now that is interesting.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

I like realistic.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I like realistic.



i take it most furries do. ^_^


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> i take it most furries do. ^_^



Though cartoony comes in at a close second.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

realistic is kinda hard for me to draw >_< need more experience
comics is just too easy
And anime is at my level atm

I think that's the difficulty: comics > anime > realistic


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Though cartoony comes in at a close second.



i certainly would not doubt it.



Lynxx said:


> realistic is kinda hard for me to draw >_< need more experience
> comics is just too easy
> And anime is at my level atm
> 
> I think that's the difficulty: comics > anime > realistic



hm, i know how that feels.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> now that is interesting.


*Yup. A psuecartoony, looks mainly realistic but with a toony look.

This example http://articlesandtexticles.co.uk/imgs/0810/real02x.jpg*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Yup. A psuecartoony, looks mainly realistic but with a toony look.
> 
> This example http://articlesandtexticles.co.uk/imgs/0810/real02x.jpg*



hm, sounds nice, but the pic could not be found v_v


----------



## Charrio (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say Anime for the BG art and world setting but Cartoony for the character look. 
I hate realism, It kills the whole fantasy feeling


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Don't attack anime like that ..
> I've red somewhere that furry came originally from anime? Rumors or thruth?



Furry has been around waaaaay before the idea of Anime was even around. 

Ever hear of the Egyptians? It may have no been the exact definition of furry but the idea of anthropomorphic art has been around way before modern civilization. 


In any case I like cartoon style anthro. The realistic style can be cool at times but I don't find it nearly as appealing as a well drawn cartoon picture.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Charrio said:


> I would say Anime for the BG art and world setting but Cartoony for the character look.
> I hate realism, It kills the whole fantasy feeling



it can, but it doesn't have too.



DolphinSpirit said:


> Furry has been around waaaaay before the idea of Anime was even around.
> 
> Ever hear of the Egyptians? It may have no been the exact definition of furry but the idea of anthropomorphic art has been around way before modern civilization.
> 
> ...



hah, i knew it started back as myths and legends.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Care to recommend a few?
> My favorites are: (Not necessarily realistic...NSFW examples)
> Sunitai
> ShadowSani
> ...




murrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

This. Cartoony. Whatever it's called.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

the actual fandom started in like the 80's I think. 

It did not start in Egypt you retards -_-


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> the actual fandom started in like the 80's I think.
> 
> It did not start in Egypt you retards -_-



he wasn't asking when the fandom started, he asked when furries first began. simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Egypt furry was not like the furry of today.
I like furry on a way the Egypt pplz wouldn't dare to dream about. If you know wha' I mean ^^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Egypt furry was not like the furry of today.
> I like furry on a way the Egypt pplz wouldn't dare to dream about. If you know wha' I mean ^^


So you jack off to them?

Also it just gets on my nerves when people go "HURR THE EGYPTIONS WERE FURRIEZ!"

No, there were not.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Egypt furry was not like the furry of today.
> I like furry on a way the Egypt pplz wouldn't dare to dream about. If you know wha' I mean ^^



true, but that is one of the first places that the idea first began. like with anubis and such. it also had to do with some ideas of werewolves in europe, panthermen in africa and other such things in other areas.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So you jack off to them?
> 
> Also it just gets on my nerves when people go "HURR THE EGYPTIONS WERE FURRIEZ!"
> 
> No, there were not.




i agree with you there, egyptians were not furries, but did have beliefs on creatures that could somewhat symbolize that of a furry in today's current society.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 13, 2010)

I guess Realistic,  I don't really know


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> I guess Realistic,  I don't really know


Your avatar makes me rage.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> I guess Realistic,  I don't really know



and another for realistic, woo! ^_^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 13, 2010)

I prefer THE SYLEZ OF YIFF


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your avatar makes me rage.



is it a nerd rage or just a rage?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I prefer THE SYLEZ OF YIFF



many furries do too ^_^


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 13, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> I like everything but anime is #2034958.
> 
> Seriously anime fucking sucks and should die.
> 
> Also because I could only pick one I chose cartoony because it's just the most aesthetically pleasing.


 
this is the 2nd to last place you would want to attack anime like that, the worst place being some sort of anime discussion forum

anime is win as long as its dubbed properly (assuming you dont want to watch it in japanese)


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> this is the 2nd to last place you would want to attack anime like that, the worst place being some sort of anime discussion forum
> 
> anime is win as long as its dubbed properly (assuming you dont want to watch it in japanese)




heh, i agree to everything that was just said.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I prefer THE SYLEZ OF YIFF



*Lynxx approves stamp*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> *Lynxx approves stamp*



can i have one too?


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> can i have one too?



u yiff?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> u yiff?



perhaps >.>


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

well how can I give you an exclusive approvement stamp then?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 13, 2010)

Realistic cartoony.
I guess my avatar is a good representation?
I dunno.

Also, anime, when it's done right.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

isn't your avatar anime? <_<


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 13, 2010)

Eh, not really.

I mean, I have anime influences, granted. (Two of my biggest lasting style inspirations have been DBZ and Sailor Moon.)

But in my mind, anime V would look more like...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2668982/
or
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2691695/


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> well how can I give you an exclusive approvement stamp then?



you can, uh...



Vaelarsa said:


> Realistic cartoony.
> I guess my avatar is a good representation?
> I dunno.
> 
> Also, anime, when it's done right.



well, somewhat of a weird mix, but i do like your avatar, it looks cool.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, so if your avatar is realistic that means .. that drawing realistic furry isn't that hard as I thought .. at all


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

This sounds stuck up, but my own style..I suppose it's realism. I modified it to be how I liked it. All of my animal characters have TONS of emotion in their faces so I don't get worried about that.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> you can, uh...



no yiff, no stamp


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys I love anime and I emoticon every one of my one-line posts and I'll act all smug about yiffing ^___________________________________^

Hey hey let me in too let me reply to *each and every post* in all lowercase as if this is some kind of chatroom the idea of brevity or posting wisely never occurred to me!

Seriously though furry started in the mid-to-late 80s with a lot of nerds getting together to celebrate their appreciation of anthropomorphic animals as depicted in cartoons.

It didn't start with Egypt. They had animal-headed gods, and the idea of anthropomorphizing animals or applying animal traits to human forms is not new, but furry itself formed in the 80s.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Oh, so if your avatar is realistic that means .. that drawing realistic furry isn't that hard as I thought .. at all



it is quite a bit harder than you might think it is.



Moonfall The Fox said:


> This sounds stuck up, but my own style..I suppose it's realism. I modified it to be how I liked it. All of my animal characters have TONS of emotion in their faces so I don't get worried about that.



heh, sounds interesting...might have to check some of your pics sometime.



Lynxx said:


> no yiff, no stamp



awe...


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Hey guys I love anime and I emoticon every one of my one-line posts and I'll act all smug about yiffing ^___________________________________^
> 
> Hey hey let me in too let me reply to *each and every post* in all lowercase as if this is some kind of chatroom the idea of brevity or posting wisely never occurred to me!



what the FUCK! are you talking about


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> what the FUCK! are you talking about



rofl, i think one of us is on drugs.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

who? not me .. <_<


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> who? not me .. <_<



hm, might be me then... O_O
lol


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

yea, it must be you .. you are acting weird the whole time <_<


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> yea, it must be you .. you are acting weird the whole time <_<



hm, guess so ^_^


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

what was this topic about? Favorite style of anthro/furry? 
what are we talking about? who used drugs?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> what was this topic about? Favorite style of anthro/furry?
> what are we talking about? who used drugs?



lol, it is so strange how topics change.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

it's not strange .. it's just all your fault :3


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> no yiff, no stamp


 
i yiffed 2 weeks ago do i get a stamp :grin:


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 13, 2010)

Realism, especially if they're interacting with a world that follows real life physics. 

Seeing Wile E. Coyote suffer severe head trauma from an anvil would be very, very disturbing.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> i yiffed 2 weeks ago do i get a stamp :grin:



ofcourse 
*Lynxx approves stamp*


----------



## MrKovu (Apr 13, 2010)

Realistic. 

Specifically, the artwork of Dark Natasha.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Yiff is terrible and you should feel bad! >=[


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiff is terrible and you should feel bad! >=[



are you furry or not?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> are you furry or not?


I am.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yiff is terrible and you should feel bad! >=[


I propose that the word "yiff" be added to the dictionary, with the definition of "bestiality for pussies."


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I propose that the word "yiff" be added to the dictionary, with the definition of "bestiality for pussies."


sounds good.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

yiff is not like fucking animals. ... THAT is terrible


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> yiff is not like fucking animals. ... THAT is terrible


Most of it is borderline.

I honestly don't mind the less creepy and less beastiality looking yiff and I sadly look at it every once in awhile (though real women are much better and I look at them more)

However, a lot of it looks like just a dog standing on it's hind legs and is creepy.

Dog penises are creepy.


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Most of it is borderline.
> 
> I honestly don't mind the less creepy and less beastiality looking yiff and I sadly look at it every once in awhile (though real women are much better and I look at them more)
> 
> ...




red rockets of death :c


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Most of it is borderline.
> 
> I honestly don't mind the less creepy and less beastiality looking yiff and I sadly look at it every once in awhile (though real women are much better and I look at them more)
> 
> ...



Don't watch gay furry art


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> Don't watch gay furry art


I don't.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 13, 2010)

I like my stupid avatar.
No, I don't. 
I like realistic cartoons, and they're all cartoons unless it's photos of fursuits.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> yiff is not like fucking animals. ... THAT is terrible


People try to make the distinction, because it's the closest thing they can get without jail time.

Same thing with the "babyfur porn vs pedophilia" argument.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> People try to make the distinction, because it's the closest thing they can get without jail time.
> 
> Same thing with the "babyfur porn vs pedophilia" argument.



You mean furries who say yiff is not like fucking animals just say that as an excuse. But they really want to fuck animals? Or do I get you wrong?

Babyfur must be banished. No doubts.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 13, 2010)

i really dont want to fuck any animals at all 

i just like to yiff what can i say


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks like people like anime styled furries the least.

...

*Cuts self*


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 13, 2010)

I like anime styled furry art.


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 13, 2010)

it all depends on whos doing the drawing e.g. i like the cartoony stuff when shinragod is the artist, realistic w/ fatchaos, and anime-ish w/ terdbergler


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 13, 2010)

im suprised anime is losing

for me its anime>cartoony>realistic


----------



## Seriman (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm going to say realistic, because I've seen some of that that I'm really impressed with, but I don't know what exactly I like the most, as I'm picky over the weirdest things... :3


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 13, 2010)

I like any art that is of a lombax.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So you jack off to them?
> 
> Also it just gets on my nerves when people go "HURR THE EGYPTIONS WERE FURRIEZ!"
> 
> No, there were not.




I wasn't necessarily saying that Egyptians were furry. I was trying to imply that the idea of anthropomorphic art has been around way longer than the idea suggests. Where the idea of creating personal sonas and creating the fandom that we know today, I really don't know and nor do I care. 

Still, the idea of anthro art has been here long before anyone ever started calling it furry, and that's the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## BlauShep (Apr 13, 2010)

Were-type art. I really hate most 'furry' art, it's just like a dog head on a human body. If you're going to draw animal people, make them LOOK like animals.


----------



## Delta (Apr 14, 2010)

Toony with a chance of accurate anatomy.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

I prefer and associate with more realistic furries.

Cartoony furries are fine in comics and such, but it's kinda wierd when people have super cartoony fursonas.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 14, 2010)

Realistic and anime styles plz.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Isn't anime kinda like realism?

Except for the eyes, of course.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Isn't anime kinda like realism?
> 
> Except for the eyes, of course.



Anime's a stylized realism imo.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Anime's a stylized realism imo.



Yeah.  I think the category should be labeled Realism/Anime


----------



## Tweaker (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm halfway between anime and cartoony, myself. I consider them basically in the same reign, anyway; the only difference is that you're differentiating between typical western styles of animation and Japanese animation. I like both, so I'll just go with cartoony as a broad delimiter.


----------



## Seas (Apr 14, 2010)

I prefer realistic.
But don't mind slightly stylized either.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

Depends on the artist.
I don't like it too anime like because that is effin anime faggotry and too realistic is ew.
Cartoony is... well... kind of like anime.
I'd prefer a midterm realistic with a bit anime and a bit cartoon into it if it was me.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 14, 2010)

Absolutely, 100%, cartoony as is humanely possible. It actually makes me kind of sad how many people prefer realistic, to be honest. You'd think a fandom focused on anthropomorphic animals would think realism is boring.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Absolutely, 100%, cartoony as is humanely possible. It actually makes me kind of sad how many people prefer realistic, to be honest. You'd think a fandom focused on anthropomorphic animals would think realism is boring.



I for example never said exactly realistic. It depends on the artist.
In the past I prefered anime and catroon styles because I only saw them. 


Also, one thing to ruin everyone's day on this thread, there is no realistic art. Because there are no anthros, you can't tell if it's realistic or not. It's only from your imagination - nothing true. And you'll say 'But it has real animals' head', and still, who said an anthro will still have 100% animal head? Did you see an anthro? You didn't and thus you are wrong. Things nobody saw don't exist.

Do you like cartoon or anime styles?
I think the major difference is color, hair, eyes and minor details like eyelashes and nails.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 14, 2010)

Anime's more like SURrealism.  Ironically, I draw in anime, but I chose other, i guess.  ._.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *I prefer a combination of both realistic and cartoony.*



A little like me, though I don't like to much realism.


----------



## Darc (Apr 14, 2010)

I enjoy all types, but draw toony. I don't know why, it just works for me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't mind as long as it's well made.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 14, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> are you furry or not?


Ahahahaha, you're actually asking him if he's a real furry because he doesn't like yiff. That's so cute.



JamesB said:


> Yeah.  I think the category should be labeled Realism/Anime


I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to disagree with this. Anime and realism couldn't possibly be further from eachother than they already are, even if they're closer to each other in anthro art than in pictures of humans.

Anime.
Realistic.

YEAH I CAN LIEK TOTALLY SEE THE RESEMBLANCE

And for those wondering how furry fandom started, this is about as far back as you can go. Ancient religion =/= Fandom.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 14, 2010)

Semi-realistic and cartoony with a minor liking for anime drawn furs.


----------



## rcdragon (Apr 14, 2010)

For me, I generally say the more realistic the better. However, when something is an obviously implasuable situation it looks better with cartoony characters.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

rcdragon said:


> For me, I generally say the more realistic the better. However, when something is an obviously implasuable situation it looks better with cartoony characters.



i agree. realistic makes the feel better until something completely unrealistic occurs in a certain way.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 14, 2010)

I perfer the anime style but any style I'm happy with.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 14, 2010)

As far as suits go, I prefer toony ones. Realistic drawings don't bother me, though.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I perfer the anime style but any style I'm happy with.



hm, that is cool.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 14, 2010)

I voted realistic.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> I voted realistic.



me too. i also agreed with anyone who thought so as well.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> I voted realistic.



I totally couldn't tell that from your avatar


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Realistic and cartoony.  Both are fun to make.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 14, 2010)

I like 'em toony and cute.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm curious as to what goes under the "other" category.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 15, 2010)

anime furries. 

not to be confused with anime catgirls.

but like this:


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> anime furries.
> 
> not to be confused with anime catgirls.
> 
> but like this:



Is that a sergal pilot?

....we're all doomed to death by carpet rapebombing.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

The toonier the better. :3


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The toonier the better. :3



...ewww

Super toony yiff makes me want to cry.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...ewww
> 
> Super toony yiff makes me want to cry.


All yiff makes me cry.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the realistic for the most part, but I think cartoony stuff allows characters to become more animated and are good for webcomics and such.

So, for me, I'm gonna go with: 

Realistic: Artwork
Cartoony: Comics/Videos and un-serious humorous things.
Anime: Stick to anime, kids. I don't really like the anime artwork in the fandom.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 15, 2010)

I honestly like them cell-shaded, with a anime feel to it. Looks cool. I wish I can do that stuff.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I'm curious as to what goes under the "other" category.


I've no fucking clue, but I knew people were going to bitch if I didn't put an "other" option there.



Taren Fox said:


> The toonier the better. :3


Here's a man with style... even if your fursona species is somewhat generic. I feel like I should know, but I don't, who's the artist behind the pic you're using as your avatar?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've no fucking clue, but I knew people were going to bitch if I didn't put an "other" option there.
> 
> 
> Here's a man with style... even if your fursona species is somewhat generic. I feel like I should know, but I don't, who's the artist behind the pic you're using as your avatar?


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/foxyfennec/ FoxyFennec


----------



## furatail (Apr 16, 2010)

Realistic means different things to me. I like cartoony with lots of details so that it's more realistic. What I don't like is realistic animal heads on human shaped bodies.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 16, 2010)

what goes into the "other" group?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> what goes into the "other" group?


To quote myself:



Kellie Gator said:


> I've no fucking clue, but I knew people were  going to bitch if I didn't put an "other" option there.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 17, 2010)

Realistic. I really like sneakerfox's style the most.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Apr 17, 2010)

I like it smack bang in between cartoony and anime,
But i voted for cartoony cause thats the expressive part.


----------



## themnax (Apr 17, 2010)

realistic in the sense of looking like something that could believably live somewhere on some world.  something that looks mostly like a natural creature standing on its hind legs except with large brain, intelligence and imagination, and forepaws adopted to fine manipulation as are human, though i like the idea of incorporating the option of retractable claws.  hind legs could be either digi or plani, most likely like human for same reason of long adoption to bipedal stance, but keeping tails, pointy ears, critter faces, even configuration of secondary characteristics (6 small breasts/nipples in three rows of two, as typical of most fur bearing non-primate mammals) rather then like human (two large, often exaggerated), and own fur all over in interesting colors and markings.  well that's my favorite anyway.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

GoldenJackal said:


> Realistic. I really like sneakerfox's style the most.



heh, one more for realistic. ^_^



Brinster said:


> I like it smack bang in between cartoony and anime,
> But i voted for cartoony cause thats the expressive part.



hm, i don't believe i have seen a mix between cartoony and anime. it must look a little strange.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont really care, just as long as I can eventually become a real furry I am fine with anything!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Cartoony.
It's so cute. <3

As a matter of fact, I like my pugsona to be cartoony.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

My choice hands down goes to realistic. My favorite kind of furry art portrays furries as if they existed in the real world. This includes realistic looking fur and colour, digitrade feet etc.  anatomically correct limbs and head, etc. I just find that there is so much more emotion and connection with a realistic piece of art in comparison to say, a cartoony one. This goes for both regular art and yiff. 

While some artists can pull off cartoony styles very well, I find this to be the minority rather than the rule. This especially goes for yiff; Cartoony and unrealistic porn makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

My favorite stuff are furries acting absurdly normal, actually.  Realistic otters doing taxes makes me so happy.

I enjoy a bit of stylization but in general I lean over to the realistic side.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 21, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I dont really care, just as long as I can eventually become a real furry I am fine with anything!


Holy shit man, are you for real?


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

Cartooney is okay for animations and stuff but my favorite artwork is anime. Realistic is good too, once in a while.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 21, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> i take it most furries do. ^_^


You wouldn't think that considering the large amount of anthro art that fails at anatomy. When you point it out they respond with such classics as: "but it's anthro", "but it's not real" and my favourite "it's fantasy".



Charrio said:


> I hate realism, It kills the whole fantasy feeling


 The lack of realism breaks suspension of disbelief, I just can't accept a fantasy that's not believable.

I like realistic styles, especially with respect to anatomy and attention paid to the source material for the animal half. Anatomy that makes sense to the species involved and their (fictional) habitat and lifestyle, so everything fits in with the character.
Examples:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1012965/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/900956/


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 21, 2010)

I love realistic-looking furs. Toons are cute every now and then, but realism is just awesome.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Realistic.

But I draw cartoony mostly because it's easier and more fun.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I love realistic-looking furs. Toons are cute every now and then, but realism is just awesome.



This.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Apr 21, 2010)

The further you get into realism the better, although there's a certain point where you say out of horror, "WTF IS THAT!?!"  O.O  That, my friend, is a furry.


----------

